# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Pazari i vjetër i Krujës

## Eni

_Rrugica ku reliket kanë gjetur vendin e duhur pë tu ruajtur._

Nga Violeta Ruspin

Vetëm në lagjen e vjetër të Krujës, të duket se ora e së tashmes ka mbetur në Mesjetë. Gra që thurin dhe endin në vegjë, burra që gdhendin drurin, punojnë bakrin, ildisin veshjet kombëtare dhe, në sajë të traditës së vjetër, mbajnë jetën në kohët moderne. Artizanati i harruar rikthehet në këto kohë moderne, më shumë se sa për vendasit, për të huajt.


Edhe pse qyteti i Krujës është i ftohtë, rruga për nga Kalaja zhurmonte nga njerëzit dhe bisedat. Dëgjoje turistë të huaj të shumtë që në gjuhën e tyre pyesnin kureshtarë për gjëra të ndryshme të vjetra si dhe për punime artizanati apo veshje tradicionale tërheqëse, në larmi ngjyrash, të ekzpozuara këndshëm. 
Pazari i vjetër i Krujës ose siç thirret nga vendasit, Pazari i Derexhikut, shtrihet në të dy anët e rrugës së vjetër të shtruar me kalldrëm që të çon për në kala. Ky pazar ka ekzistuar që në Kohën e Skënderbeut. Në Derexhik, macja kalonte tjegull mbi tjegull në një largësi mbi 7 kilometra nga fshati Zahari deri në Picrrakë. Kështu thonë gojëdhanat për pazarin e vjetër të Krujës, në kulmin e lulëzimit të tij, pikërisht në kohën e Skënderbeut. E tërë rruga, që lidhte dy fshatrat, në kahe të kundërta të qytetit, përbëhej nga dyqane në anët e saj.
Siç tregojnë, Pazari i Derexhikut ka patur shumë dyqane që shtriheshin nga qendra e qytetit e deri në hyrjen e Kalasë, por tani ndodhen rreth 30 dyqane, të cilat kanë pothuajse të njëjtën strukturë ndërtimi, lartësi të njëtrajtshme, çati me tjegulla të vjetra. Brenda muret dhe tavani të veshura me dru, si dhe qepenat nga ana e rrugës, ku reklamohen mallrat dhe objekte tërheqëse. Derexhiku ka ardhur gjithnjë duke u zvogëluar, pak e nga pak, për të mbetur sot vetëm një rrugicë që bashkon kohë krejtësisht të ndryshme. Pazari i vjetër i rezistoi pushtimit turk për 500 vjet, për të qenë ndër qendrat më të rëndësishme të zhvillimit tregtar. Një pjesë e mirë e pazarit, është djegur në kohën kur Shqipëria sundohej nga Ahmet Zogu. Më pas, për vite me radhë, mbeti një relike e qytetit dhe shfrytëzohej si një pikë turistike. I vetmi restaurim që i është bërë pazarit, ishte me rastin e 500-vjetorit të vitlindjes së Skënderbeut, pikërisht në vitin 1968. Por, kush viziton qytetin historik të Krujës, më shumë se sa historinë, së pari do të sjellë ndërmend pazarin e vjetër ku sërish po gëlon tregtia. Rruga që të çon në kalanë e Skënderbeut, është i vetmi kalim për të hyrë në historinë e lashtë të qytetit, ashtu dhe në hulumtimin e traditës së vjetër të artizanatit shqiptar. Në Derexhik koha ka mbetur tek Skënderbeu. Në kthinat e dyqaneve, sendet flasin me gjuhën e vjetër. Në dyqanet, që ende ruajnë arkitekturën e vjetër, gjen sende nga më të vjetrat e deri tek kostumet popullore mbi 20-vjeçare, ose pjesë të tyre. Tregtohen bizhuteri të vjetra, foto të Marubit, orë të shekullit të XVIII-XIX, monedha të kohërave të ndryshme, e gjithëfarë lloj sendesh që për ish-poseduesit e tyre nuk kanë më vlerë. Më shumë se sa një rrugicë, Derexhiku ngjason me një lagje ku reliket kanë gjetur vendin e duhur pë tu ruajtur. Qëndrojnë aty me vite, në pritje të një koleksionisti apasionant për kulturën shqiptare.


Zeja që mban gjallë krutanët

Sipas tregtarëve, të huajt janë të vetmit që interesohen dhe blejnë këto vjetërsira.Vendasit i shohin me interes, por rrallë blejnë ndonjë send. Të gjitha mallrat, që tregtohen në pazarin e Krujës, janë të banorëve nga zonat përreth. Aty i sjellin dhe i shesin për pesë para tek tregtarët. Po për pesë para shiten edhe kostumet e vjetra popullore. Tregtohen veshje të gruas nga zona të ndryshme të vendit, si e Zadrimës, e Matit, Shqipërisë së Mesme, madje edhe të trevave të Jugut. Të gjitha këto lloj vjeshjesh janë origjinale. Sipas tregtarëve, tregtia ka rënë pasi janë të rrallë vizitorët e huaj në këtë rrugicë. Por, nuk është vetëm ky shqetësimi për tregtarin krutan. Para disa vitesh, ai ka tregtuar një mall më të mirë. Veshjet kombëtare ishin më të mbajtura dhe të një kohe më të hershme. Kush kishte për ti shitur, i shiti vite më parë, ndërsa tani kanë mbetur shumë pak nga këto kostume . 
Modelet e qilimave, gratë i marrin dhe i thurin sipas motiveve të vjetra, ku karakteristike është gërshetimi i ngjyrës së zezë me të kuqen. Sipas tyre, kjo është ajo që pëlqehet nga klientët dhe jo e reja. Vetëm në Derexhik nuk ka kuptim moderniteti. Madje, këtë e dinë mirë edhe vetë krutanët. Para tre vjetësh, në këtë pazar, është provuar të hapen dyqane parfumerie apo butikë. Por, menjëherë të zotët e tyre i kanë mbyllur. Në rast se Derexhiku ekzsiston edhe sot, kjo ka ardhur për faktin e vetëm që e vjetra këtu sfidon të renë. Rikonstruksioni i tyre gjithmonë bëhet duke ruajtur këtë vijë ndërtimi dhe karakteristika , ndaj dhe e parë nga lart, pazari i vjetër është pjesa më harmonike dhe tërheqëse e qytetit.


Artizanati, profesion në zhdukje.

Punimi me dorë është e vetmja zeje që mban shumicën e familjeve të kësaj zone. Kohët moderne harruan traditën. Në këto kohë, të rralla janë vajzat që mund të qindisin ose të thurrin një qilim. Vetëm në lagjen e vjetër të Krujës, të duket se ora e së tashmes ka mbetur në Mesjetë. Gra që thurin dhe endin në vegjë, burra që gdhendin drurin, punojnë bakrin, ildisin veshjet kombëtare dhe, në sajë të traditës së vjetër, mbajnë jetën në kohët moderne. Artizanati i harruar rikthehet në këto kohë moderne, më shumë se sa për vendasit, për të huajt.
Të gjithë, me keqardhje, thonë që mjeshtrat janë larguar dhe nuk punojnë më. Shumë prej tyre, pohojnë që është shumë e vështirë dhe e lodhshme të punosh në artizanant, në një kohë kur puna e tyre nuk vlerësohet. Aq më tepër që tregtia ka rënë dhe të paktë janë ata të interesuar që vijnë e blejnë, gjë që ka shkaktuar dhe largimin e mjeshtrave apo dhe largimin e të rinjve dhe të rejave nga profesionet artizanale. Shumë nga punimet artizanale janë prodhime kallpe, ose dhe imitime. Puna krijuese aplikohet vetëm në raste kur njerëzit duan gjëra të cilat i kanë parë në foto e vende të ndryshme, pra të porositura. Artizanatet që ushtrohen aktualisht nga mjeshtrat e punës me dorë janë punimet në gur, kockë, mermer, tapetet dhe qilimat në fill të leshtë, si dhe punimet në bakër e dru, kryesisht objekte për mobilimin e shtëpisë. 
Dëshira, mjeshtre në punimin e qilimave dhe tapeteve në fill të leshtë,- thotë se puna i ka ecur mirë dhe ndryshe nga më parë, edhe në Shqipëri njerëzit kanë filluar të preferojnë për mobilimin e shtëpisë qilimat dhe tapetet. Por ajo shqetësohet pasi mendon se të rinjtë dhe të rejat e qytetit të saj nuk kanë dëshirë të ushtrojnë profesionin e artizanatit ndaj ky është një shqetësim për atë vetë. Do të vijë një kohë që unë nuk do të mund të punoj më, dhe kush do ta trashëgojë këtë profesion?!. 
Bujari, mjeshtër në punimin e gurit, kockës dhe mermerit, i cili ka rreth 30 vjet që ushtron këtë profesion, thotë se nuk e ka të trashëguar por i ka lindur nga pasioni dhe gjithashtu për fëmijët e tij ai shprehet se: Tani për tani, unë mendoj që për ta është shumë e rëndësishme të studiojnë, dhe profesionin që unë kam le ta trashëgojnë nëse do të kenë dëshirë. Nuk është se unë kam fitime të mëdha ekonomike me punën që bëj, madje është shumë e lodhshme, dhe do të fitoja më shumë po të ushtroja profesionin tim të vjetër si marangoz, por unë e kam nisur këtë si punë të dyfishtë nga dëshira dhe pasioni. Tanimë puna mjeshtërore artizanale, nuk të jep dorë për të përballuar kërkesat e jetesës dhe ata që e ushtrojnë e bëjnë këtë gjë vetëm ngase nuk kanë mundësi tjetër punësimi.
Të vjen keq të dëgjosh diçka të tillë, pasi të kesh parë një galeri të tërë me vepra artizanale të bukura, por Edhe pse me shumë mangësi dhe probleme për të cilat nuk e vret mendjen njeri, pazari i Derexhikut, grumbullon, pasuron tregun me mallra të ndryshme të vjetra dhe të reja, si dhe pret e përcjell vizitorë të shumtë. 

Revista Spekter

----------

